# Whats gaara's last name?



## Shmee (Jun 2, 2007)

just wonderin, and i know it isnt "of the sand" lol.
same goes for kankuro, temari, and the fourth kazekage since their from the same family


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 2, 2007)

People from the sand don't have a last name, it seems.

However, if I would give one to him, it'd be "Saihara". Very clever. (at least to me)


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 2, 2007)

It's never been revealed.


----------



## Hiruko (Jun 2, 2007)

No, im pretty sure it's "of the sand"


----------



## Shmee (Jun 2, 2007)

that would b ridiculous if it was


----------



## DarkRaven7789 (Jun 2, 2007)

they didnt tell me so i dont know


----------



## kaiden (Jun 2, 2007)

Gaara doesn't have a last name.Or it hasen't been revealed yet.


----------



## Hyuuga Akari (Jun 2, 2007)

the Blade of the tree said:


> just wonderin, and i know it isnt "of the sand" lol.
> same goes for kankuro, temari, and the fourth kazekage since their from the same family



You've been at NF since November and you haven't picked up on the fact that some characters just don't have last names? When characters have last name, its either for the purpose of unity with other family members or for a title. Gaara has the latter. The "of the desert" title is unique to him and doesn't unite him to his siblings, which is a theme for Gaara. Gaara having a last name would take that away from him. 

Why doesn't Tenten have a last name - she symbolizes the lack of unity between Team Gai.

Why doesn't Tsunade, the Shodai and Nidaime have a last name? Because the significance of their characters isn't about their relationships, but their particular traits. 

Why do Ino-Shika-Chou, Hinata-Neji, Kiba, Shino and the others have last names? Because they're are significantly tied to their families. The Sound Trio have last names that resonate with their team members, same with Kabuto's team. 

It's all about Unity and Capacity.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 2, 2007)

Question answered; it's never been revealed/he hasn't been given one. Recycling this.


----------

